# Rubik's Clock Cleanup



## TomZ (Jul 7, 2008)

I just opened my Rubik's Clock, and the mess inside is unbelievable. The clock dust literally made my hands look like those of a chimney sweeper! I just wiped every part using a damp cloth, but I cannot get rid of all the dust. Would it be harmful to my clock parts to give them a quick bath in some soapy water? (will the paint fade?, any specific parts I shouldn't wash?)

Secondly, the paper inserts look pretty bad. They're also covered in clock dust. I've considered scanning them and editing the pictures to remove some bad spots and then printing them again, but I doubt I will be able to improve them by much. So, does anyone have print-ready clock inserts? (this is my main question, actually)

Thirdly, is there anything I should watch out for when lubing with silicon? Of course I shouldn't use too much, but anything else?

Lastly, does anyone have any other useful tips for me?


----------



## GermanCube (Aug 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

first of all, sorry for that bump. But instead of opening a new thread, I thought I'd better add something to this one.

Has anyone ever scanned the clock inserts or made custom ones? I have the popbuying clock and don't really like the look of its inserts. It turns really great, but doesn't look the way I want it to look . . .
So if you have images you could share, I'd be thankful.

Thanks!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 21, 2010)

GermanCube said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> first of all, sorry for that bump. But instead of opening a new thread, I thought I'd better add something to this one.
> 
> ...



David Woner has custom inserts. You can really put in any pictures you want to be honest.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 21, 2010)

I need to clean out my clock to. I was stupid enough to lube it with a bunch of maru lube, and now the pins are uncontrollable, and don't stay , (if the pins are up and I tilt the clock, they go down.) I have to add resistance to the small metal pins inside the large black pin, but how? BTW its a majic clock


----------



## r_517 (Aug 21, 2010)

i tried to make one, but finally gave up coz it was too hard to make a round paper with 9 holes on it


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2010)

r_517 said:


> i tried to make one, but finally gave up coz it was too hard to make a round paper with 9 holes on it



I too tried making one, but realized there's no stencil or outline of a clock specifically for custom inserts. If there was, you can just use an exacto knife to cut.


----------



## theace (Sep 1, 2010)

So you're saying I shouldn't use maru lube?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Jul 23, 2012)

It would really greatly appreciated if somebody uploaded the original clock insets. If you make your own, they may not be competition legal. The inserts in the knock-off clock I have are really ugly and I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy the original inserts in our knock-off clocks. Please and thank you


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 23, 2012)

cubemaster13 said:


> It would really greatly appreciated if somebody uploaded the original clock insets. If you make your own, they may not be competition legal. The inserts in the knock-off clock I have are really ugly and I'm sure I'm not the only one who would enjoy the original inserts in our knock-off clocks. Please and thank you



Custom inserts are competition legal (assuming you dont put lists of algs on them of course).


----------



## cubernya (Jul 23, 2012)

ben1996123 said:


> assuming you dont put lists of algs on them of course



Who uses algs to solve clock


----------



## jonlin (Jul 24, 2012)

Yah, High ranks usually solve w/o algs


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 24, 2012)

theZcuber said:


> Who uses algs to solve clock



Idk, somepony who uses algs.


----------



## FinnGamer (Jul 24, 2012)

I have the Chinese clock and I'm wondering how I get it open. Do I have to break it?


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 12, 2012)

Like many others, I am photoshop inept. So can somebody please upload the inserts of the original clock. I am sure I am not the only one that would greatly appreciate it.


----------

